# Third generation bird feeder builder



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

The first project I ever built with my dad was a bird feeder/bird house. I was so glad I got to do the same with my son and with my dad's help too. I don't know what it is but, there is something about spending an afternoon in the shop with my dad (and now son) that makes me feel good.


Related Note:

I don't know if you guys are digging my videos or not. Just wanted to share them. If it's too "self serving" feeling let me know. That's not my intentions. If you do like them, I'll keep posting them ever so often.

Thanks


----------



## PaPa Jack (Jun 3, 2014)

I like it very much. Great project with the kids.


----------

